# Loch Lomand



## zaskar (Apr 24, 2018)

Last year, I was under the impression that ALL wild camping had been banned around Loch Lomond. However, yesterday I was passed a leaflet entitled, Loch Lomond, Camping in the national park, which shows various places where you can wild camp in designated areas provided you first obtain a £3 permit and only so many are allocated for certain days.
I'm very much in favour of the idea given the terrible mess that has been left by some unmentionables in the past and hope it might put them off.
I've not visited Loch Lomond for donkeys years and quite fancy the idea of a return visit in our little Romahome, BUT, I'm worried that the designated areas will be packed? 
My time off is precious and I want to spend it watching my wife knit, my cat play and my wine slowly going down, in total peace & quiet.
I DO NOT want to watch Tenants swilling lunatics ripping branches down to make fires and screaming over games of football FAR to close to my van.

So, what's it like in the park now? is peace and quiet available or would I be better sticking to areas like Dumfries & Galloway park where we know 3 or 4 peaceful stops?


----------



## vanmandan (Apr 24, 2018)

I always park just along from the Duck Bay Marina. great view, police patrolled, & free.
it's the old Luss Road.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 24, 2018)

Also see this thread Three Lochs Drive


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 24, 2018)

Interesting thread from all who inputed. Thanks, planning a trip up Scotland next month so always looking for good spots recomended by others.


----------



## Wully (Apr 24, 2018)

It will always be the same do you think charging the good and responsible campers £3 will put the neds of no way loch Lomond will always attract the wrong type being so close to Glasgow but if you time it right you shouldn’t have a problem just stay away from bank Holliday weekends and weekends in general any time the sun shines loch lomand becomes a big beer garden stayed at firkin point a while back and found it ok apart from the parking being very uneven.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 24, 2018)

vanmandan said:


> I always park just along from the Duck Bay Marina. great view, police patrolled, & free.
> it's the old Luss Road.



Yes we stayed overnight there a couple of times last year, we were 'out of normal season' though I suppose so lots of space. Back on the main road a little further up on the left there is a parking area as well that is divided into separate smaller parking areas. Would be fine for shorter vans but we would need to be sideways across to fit in there, was okay in the car though


----------

